# 1964 trunk Torsion bars NIGHTMARE!



## 1964OGgoat (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, I can't for the life of me figure out how these torsion bars go in to the trunk to give it spring. I got the bars out of another 64 took pics, and now I have them cleaned up and intalled on my 64 but they aren't working?? They are installed exactly how the pic shows so Im thinking they weren't installed correctly when I took the pics?

So does anyone have a diagram or can explain how these bars should go in? This is the last step in finishing my frame up resto of my Tri-Power 1964 GTO I would really appreciate any help, thanks!!


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi. My first question to you is- do you have the rollers installed that sit in the center of the hinges? Without them the torsion bar will not have the torq required to function properly. If you have them installed I will look in my 65 manual and we can go from there.


----------



## 1964OGgoat (Jul 28, 2011)

Yup I have the rollers on the ends of the bars... but Im not sure if they are installed correctly because no tension??


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

As per manual.
If the torq rod is located in the most forward notch, the amount of effort required to open the lid is greatest and to close the lid is the least.
if the torq rod is located in the most rearward notch, the amount of effort required to open the lid is the least and to close the lid is the greatest.
Note: it is necessary to adjust both rods to identical notch. Hope this helps....


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

they have to have a twist in them to get the tension. if you werent afraid you were gonna get hurt you didnt put them in right.


----------



## 1964OGgoat (Jul 28, 2011)

Ya I had the bars in the middle notch. K, gonna try setting them in the most forward notch now and see if that works! Thanks for the input!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

procedure is in your body service manual.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Any luck on those torsion bars????


----------

